# multimedia/mplayer does not build



## Zircon (Jun 17, 2012)

In attempting to install multimedia/mplayer from ports,
`$  cd /usr/ports/multimedia/mplayer`
`$  sudo make install clean`
I get a build error like this:

```
libmpdemux/demux_gif.o: In function `demux_open_gif':
demux_gif.c:(.text+0x253): undefined reference to `GifErrorString'
demux_gif.c:(.text+0x281): undefined reference to `GifError'
libmpdemux/demux_gif.o: In function `demux_close_gif':
demux_gif.c:(.text+0x3e2): undefined reference to `GifErrorString'
demux_gif.c:(.text+0x411): undefined reference to `GifError'
libmpdemux/demux_gif.o: In function `demux_gif_fill_buffer':
demux_gif.c:(.text+0xaf1): undefined reference to `GifErrorString'
demux_gif.c:(.text+0xb67): undefined reference to `GifErrorString'
demux_gif.c:(.text+0xb76): undefined reference to `GifError'
demux_gif.c:(.text+0xd26): undefined reference to `GifErrorString'
demux_gif.c:(.text+0xda2): undefined reference to `GifError'
collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
gmake: *** [mplayer] Error 1
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/multimedia/mplayer.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/multimedia/mplayer.
```

I've tried `$ sudo make clean` followed again by `$ sudo make install clean` and the error persists.  It also appears that the patches are being applied to demux_gif.c: [CMD="[root@themach5 /usr/ports/multimedia/mplayer/work/mplayer-export-2012-03-22/libmpdemux]#"]ls -ld demux_gif*[/CMD]


```
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel  9801 Jun 17 07:31 demux_gif.c
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel  9535 Dec 12  2010 demux_gif.c.orig
```

Currently, mplayer in the ports collection is 
	
	



```
mplayer-1.0.r20120322_2
```
 and I am running 
	
	



```
FreeBSD themach5 9.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE #0: Tue Jan  3 07:46:30 UTC 2012     
root@farrell.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```

Thanks all and if you're a dad (I am not) in the US, Happy Fathers Day.


----------



## Dies_Irae (Jul 7, 2012)

Check your installed version of giflib:

`% pkg_info "giflib*"`

You need at least version 4.2.0 (see here):


> * QuantizeBuffer(), GifQprintf(), PrintGifError(), GIF_ERROR()
> and GIF_MESSAGE() have been removed from the core library.



PrintGifError() has been replaced with GifErrorString() in giflib >= 4.2.0


----------



## Zircon (Jul 9, 2012)

Dies_Irae:

Thanks!!  That tip got the build/install to work! Updated my ports and upgraded graphics/giflib.  
Thanks again!  However, mplayer run as link gmplayer won't run on its own:


```
./gmplayer &
[1] 8884
[/usr/local/bin]$ MPlayer SVN-r34821-snapshot-4.6.3 (C) 2000-2012 MPlayer Team

(gmplayer:8884): GdkPixbuf-WARNING **: Bug! loader 'png' didn't set an error on failure
Icon 'mplayer' (size 16) not found or unsupported format.


MPlayer interrupted by signal 10 in module: unknown
- MPlayer crashed. This shouldn't happen.
  It can be a bug in the MPlayer code _or_ in your drivers _or_ in your
  gcc version. If you think it's MPlayer's fault, please read
  DOCS/HTML/en/bugreports.html and follow the instructions there. We can't and
  won't help unless you provide this information when reporting a possible bug.

[1]+  Exit 1                  ./gmplayer
```

But, (this is the good news  ) 
multimedia/lives now installs as it depends on multimedia/mplayer and seems to run well-enough for my purposes.  I think a message to the mplayer people might me in store.

Z


----------

